# Deer Hunting Without Bait



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

When I started deer hunting baiting was not allowed and we managed to get a buck every year. So now it's a matter of who can keep the most bait in the woods to hold the deer on their property. I have never tried to play that game.


----------



## skipper34 (Oct 13, 2005)

I hunt public land in the NELP. When the bait ban was lifted in iPresque Isle county, deer activity was mostly at night because of the baiting taking place. Although I will never tell a hunter not to use bait, my distain for the practice is because of the effect it has on the local herd in turning them nocturnal activity. I try to locate areas where there are no bait piles.


----------



## junkman (Jan 14, 2010)

Don't try to bring the deer to you.You go to where the deer are.


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

no1huntmaster said:


> Unfortunately the reality for most is that bait keeps deer on property that they normally might not be on , or if they are its in transit to the local agricultural field it might pull them onto the property. Lets face it decent hunting property usually does need to be baited. I have to laugh wHen I read some of these posts.


Reality is, legal size bait piles are not nearly enough to hold deer anywhere.


----------



## DecoySlayer (Mar 12, 2016)

As I have said before, I have taken well over 100 deer, only 3 or 4 with the use of bait.


----------



## Spartan88 (Nov 14, 2008)

I hunt the natural bait, acorns and scrape lines.


----------



## DecoySlayer (Mar 12, 2016)

Spartan88 said:


> I hunt the natural bait, acorns and scrape lines.



I also LOVED to go out and hunt them. Stalk, still hunt, etc. Far more fun than just sitting and hoping.


----------



## Piranha man (Apr 11, 2017)

no1huntmaster said:


> Unfortunately the reality for most is that bait keeps deer on property that they normally might not be on , or if they are its in transit to the local agricultural field it might pull them onto the property. Lets face it decent hunting property usually does need to be baited. I have to laugh wHen I read some of these posts.


I laugh when hunters like this try to give others advice on hunting.
Something sought out more then food by deer especially in a heavily hunted area is SECURITY. Security meaning cover or a place void of human presence. Mature bucks and mature does will associate your bait pile with human sent and avoid the area during daylight times (family groups of does calling your property home-better than bait). If possible plant things to make your property as thick as possible and only hunt with the proper wind. 
And “let’s face it” there are other states that allow NO baiting and contain WAY MORE “decent hunting” properties than here in Michigan.


----------

